# Impress won't stop pumping water



## McCloskey89 (8 d ago)

Hey all, was wondering if someone could help me. I turned on my BE Impress this morning at the mains, hit the power button and it started to pull water as normal when you turn it on. The only problem is it didn't stop. I turned the machine off at the power button and even when it was off it still pumped water. It only stopped when I turned it off at the mains. When I turned it back on at the mains it started pumping water again immediately (even with machine off) anyone ever experienced anything like this?

I was thinking solenoid not closing but was just wondering if anyone had any similar?


----------

